
Robotic Coffee Shop Cafe X Gets You Coffee in Under 30 Seconds - MariaOne
https://yellrobot.com/robotic-coffee-shop/
======
konschubert
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_vending_machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_vending_machine)

